# Got "The Letter"; Fees Added to 501/508



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Scan of the letter that came in the mail today............



> August 12,2011
> Dear Valued DISH Network Customer,
> 
> We would like to let you know about some upcoming changes related to your 501 or 508 DVR receiver(s). Due to changes in technology, these receivers will become obsolete and thus need to be replaced by DISH Network in the next two years. The replacement of your 501 or 508 DVR receiver(s) will initially occur as convenience allows (should we otherwise have reason to come to your home). Eventually, you may be contacted directly by a DISH Network representative to arrange to have your 501 or 508 DVR receiver(s) replaced with a newer DVR receiver. Regardless of how and when you are upgraded, your replacement DVR receiver will have more storage than your 501 or 508 receiver, plus the ability to simultaneously watch and record separate programs or record two programs at the same time.
> ...


So, they're adding the DVR fee, but then crediting it out for 24 months. They don't mention anything about any upgrade fees to other equipment.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Seems like a pretty good deal. Upgrade to a more current HD receiver with no additional charge for two years.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The only thing I might consider is going to the 211 if they'd ship one with no upgrade fees and waive the EHD initialization fee.

If not, I'll just drop the service when they kill the 5XX boxes. I won't really be able to afford it anymore anyways after this next annual renewal. About one more year and I'll be out, maybe two.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see the logic is went to 180 degree:
_"Conforming 501 and 508 DVR receivers to the same fee structure as our other DVR receivers."_
Follow that, it should be spread to all other DVR and means *drop the fee* (or that imply they still collecting money for next TiVo payments ?).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I haven't received the "the letter" (I'm on WA), but the $10 fee appeared on this month's bill. There is no associated credit to offset it and no explanation as to what happened. Further, I was expecting some more credits for a situation where they were billing me for my primary ViP622 (as opposed to my 508) and those have disappeared too.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

On my latest bill, the fee for the 408 went from $7 to $10 but there was a
24/$3 credit that offset it. I have other DVRs and was already paying the
$6 DVR fee.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray_Schwarz said:


> On my latest bill, the fee for the 408 went from $7 to $10 but there was a
> 24/$3 credit that offset it. I have other DVRs and was already paying the
> $6 DVR fee.


That model 408 shouldn't have any fee as non-existing kind. 
If you mean PVR508, then they charging you incorrectly, as 501 and 508 never had 'DVR fee' - only 510 have it.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

I missed typed. I have been paying the $6 DVR fee all along as I have
other DVRs on the account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You shouldn't - 501 and 508 are excluded; ask for refund and percentage of such 'loan' .


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> You shouldn't - 501 and 508 are excluded; ask for refund and percentage of such 'loan' .


Wrong. He said he had OTHER DVRs on the account that required the DVR Service Fee.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wrong what ? 501 and 508 doesn't carry "DVR fee".


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

But he said he has OTHER DVRs that require the fee. So he'd have the fee anyway. Now, he pays extra for the 501/508, but gets a credit (stupid whiny credit IMO) to offset it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He could provide more details to avoid each one own guess ...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

harsh,

Letters were sent out to bundled customers (bundled with Telco), otherwise the explanation of the charges was included in the current August invoice that was sent out. If you would PM your account number to me, I would be happy to check on the credits you were speaking about. Thanks.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Not 'bundled' here, but I don't get a paper invoice either.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> harsh,
> 
> Letters were sent out to bundled customers (bundled with Telco), otherwise the explanation of the charges was included in the current August invoice that was sent out. If you would PM your account number to me, I would be happy to check on the credits you were speaking about. Thanks.


What exactly is making only these two receivers "obsolete"?


----------



## ryker (Aug 22, 2002)

I have a 501 and got the letter. So can I upgrade to the hd receiver at no additional cost except for the 6$ fee?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Letters were sent out to bundled customers (bundled with Telco), otherwise the explanation of the charges was included in the current August invoice that was sent out.


I beg to differ. There is no mention of the billing change on the two page invoice (or the PDF thereof). There were a couple of ad slick stuffers and the remittance envelope but no explanation that I could find.

I'm assured by MattG that the credit will appear at some point and continue for 24 months (it did NOT appear on the August billing).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gsel said:


> What exactly is making only these two receivers "obsolete"?


The 501 and 508 aren't capable of demodulating the more efficient 8PSK modulation scheme that will replace the QPSK scheme.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Also got the letter. I have paperless billing, so had to send it by itself.

I guess a 2 year warning is better than just turning it off.

I will just end service on it. It's on the other end of my house more than 100 feet from the 1000.4 dish. I have an old "deluxe" single lnb pointed at 119 just for it. There are trees in the way of the eastern birds on that end of the roof. Won't be able to replace it.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

During spring/summer/fall I use my 508 in my RV with a dish500. I'm wondering if I'll need a new dish (I usually operate off a 12v batter and jump up to 110v since I'm normally in the woods without hookups). With a little 10" tv I can usually go about 5.5 hrs that way.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How are the 5XX charges/credits handled on annual billing?

Can the $40 EHD fee on the 2XX box be waived due to the forced conversion?

What other, if any charges are involved in the forced conversion? 2XX charges, shipping, etc.?

Is this a plug and play conversion? Or does something need to be changed at the dish?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

At this point we all just have the letter indicating the upcoming change. I would like to know what the replacement receiver options are. I currently own my 508. I don't know if others were possibly leasing their 508s. I have one 211K that I purchased with external hard drive and it is a nice unit. Can one of the Dish guys comment on possible upgrade options?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

DoyleS,

The 501/508 receivers are being replaced with the 512 receiver. Legacy receivers use QPSK technology. The 512 uses 8PSK, which allows a higher efficiency of bandwidth usage in transmitting our signal content to our customers. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

A couple more questions. 
1. Since I own the 508, would I own the 512 or is it leased?
2. If I want to upgrade to an HD receiver instead of a 512, like the 211K series. Would I still receive the full credit even though I have the 508 replaced with another receiver? 

It would seem that since I have been told my 508 is going to be obsoleted that I would have an option to now replace it and use the credit to pay for that added cost.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Or in my case, where I only have one box and have been with Dish for about 15 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

DoyleS said:


> A couple more questions.
> 1. Since I own the 508, would I own the 512 or is it leased?
> 2. If I want to upgrade to an HD receiver instead of a 512, like the 211K series. Would I still receive the full credit even though I have the 508 replaced with another receiver?
> 
> It would seem that since I have been told my 508 is going to be obsoleted that I would have an option to now replace it and use the credit to pay for that added cost.


The 508 swap out for the 512 is a passive swap. We will not schedule this proactively. If the 508 is purchased now then the 512 replacement will be a purchased receiver as well.

Upgrades would be for any other receiver and can be done at any time. It will have all the normal upgrade requirements, 24 month commitment, Credit Card authorization for $1.00 and it will be leased equipment.

Account credits cannot be changed. The credit will apply for 24 months and one time credits are not available under this promotion!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Account credits cannot be changed. The credit will apply for 24 months and one time credits are not available under this promotion!


If one upgrades the 508, will they lose the account credits? Or will the credits remain for the 24 months regardless of if the 508 or replacement 512 remains on the account?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

James Long said:


> If one upgrades the 508, will they lose the account credits? Or will the credits remain for the 24 months regardless of if the 508 or replacement 512 remains on the account?


The credits will remain for the duration and only removed if the account is disconnected.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

This is getting more confusing as it goes.

The way I understand it so far......

Retain the 501/508; DVR charge is added, but credited out for 24 months for a $0 net change

Get the 512 at some point at no charge; DVR charge is credited out for 24 months for a $0 net change. Is the 512 HD and does it have an HDMI out port?

Change to 211, add EHD of your own purchase plus $40 one time charge to activate. Are there any equipment purchase, upgrade or lease fees here? No DVR fees here, so no credit? Yes or no?

When does the 24 month clock start in any example? September 2011? Or the date of the equipment change?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok,  that is a key point. This has been very helpful. So if I purchase a 211K in another month and use it to replace the 508 then I still receive the credits which pretty much would pay for the 211K. I have the same extra receiver fee that I would have had with the 508 and I can pay $40 to have a hard drive enabled on the 211K but have no DVR fee. Does that all sound correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> This is getting more confusing as it goes.
> 
> The way I understand it so far......
> 
> ...


512 is not HD. All HD receivers are VIP now! It does not have an HDMI out port and cannot connect via broadband.

You are correct about the 211 upgrade and the answer to equipment, upgrade and fees will be as normal and depend on the individual account. If you would like me to review your account and give you that information, please feel free to PM me!

When doing an upgrade and not a swap. The 24 month agreement goes from date of upgrade just like normal Dish'n It Up promotions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

DoyleS said:


> Ok, that is a key point. This has been very helpful. So if I purchase a 211K in another month and use it to replace the 508 then I still receive the credits which pretty much would pay for the 211K. I have the same extra receiver fee that I would have had with the 508 and I can pay $40 to have a hard drive enabled on the 211K but have no DVR fee. Does that all sound correct?


Yes, the credits on the account do vary depending on how this change effected individual accounts. I do not know exactly what credits you are currently receiveing so I am unable to say for certain that " the credits which pretty much would pay for the 211K". I would need to review that account to be able to be certain on this point.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When doing an upgrade and not a swap. The 24 month agreement goes from date of upgrade just like normal Dish'n It Up promotions.


I was referring to the 24 month DVR fee credit, not any new equipment agreement.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Mary, I sent you a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

SayWhat? said:


> I was referring to the 24 month DVR fee credit, not any new equipment agreement.


LOL, Sorry I got confused!! The first bill that has a due date after 8-11 will show the charge and credit and it will show there for the next 24 months. So it will end either 8-2013 or 9-2013 depending on the account's billing date.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not looking like I'll be doing any upgrades. Not so much due to $$$ but due to logistics. When they turn the 5XX boxes off, I'll be gone.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

For me this is a pretty good deal. I can turn in my 508 and get a VIP211 at no cost. The only thing I lose is that the 211 is now a leased unit but no monthly lease fee so I am good with that. Since I already have a 211K with EHD, I don't have to pay an additional $40 fee to add an EHD to the new unit. Plus I get the $3/mo for 24 months. 

I would like to give a big thanks to the Dish people that participate on the forum here as some of these things would be very difficult to figure out without there assistance.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow! That was quick. They have already shipped the new VIP211 to me. My 508 was starting to act a bit odd anyway. Probably knew its demise was coming.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to thank [email protected] for helping me understand all this. I have 3 receivers - the 508 in my bedroom and an old 3700 in the guest room (I bet there aren't many of those still in use LOL), plus a ViP612 in our living room. I'm considering replacing the 508 with the 512 and they are also going to replace the 3700 w/a 311

OR
I can get a HdDuo722 family to replace both. I'm gonna mull over the advantages of each for a couple days and then decide which route to proceed-strongly leaning toward the 722 right now


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm moving from 1 HD & 2 SD receivers to 3 HD receivers for basically no cost  (and minimal price increase in 2 yrs)

Needless to say, I'm happy:hurah:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 512 and 311 are not HD receivers, so I presume you are going with the 612 and 2 211's??


----------



## wildbilll (Aug 29, 2011)

I have 3 510's and 2 501's and a 508 on my account. I got the letter but it only talks about replacement of the 501's and 508.

First, are 510's going to be obsolete? I have looked at various sites and can't tell if the 510 does 8PSK or just QPSK.

Second, can I get these replaced by DN shipping them to me so I can do it myself?

I already have Dish Pro Plus equipment, so it should be fairly easy. I did it all myself last time.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

They shipped the VIP211 to me and I did my own install. Still working through some wiring issues as my 508 was mounted in a rack in my theater room and was controlled by one of two RF remotes in 2 of the bedrooms. Unfortunately the new receiver doesn't have an RF remote so I need to do some reconfiguring of the wiring. Not a problem, just takes some time so I can get either a phone connection or broadband up to the room where the receiver will now reside.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What about a UHF to IR blaster?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wildbilll said:


> I have 3 510's and 2 501's and a 508 on my account. I got the letter but it only talks about replacement of the 501's and 508.
> 
> First, are 510's going to be obsolete? I have looked at various sites and can't tell if the 510 does 8PSK or just QPSK.
> 
> ...


501(40GB) = 508(80GB) = 510(120GB) - only a drive is different.
You could provide them info about your LNBF/switch (DP+DPP) and ask to be send to you for self install.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

A blaster would solve part of the problem but the old setup basically sent a ch 3 signal to the TVs in the bedrooms. Now that I have a 211, that TV is upgraded to HD and so I really need to locate the 211 near the TV. Easy enough to convert the coax to a sat feed but also need to drop in a phone or broadband connect at that point. A little attic crawling and I should be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

wildbilll said:


> I have 3 510's and 2 501's and a 508 on my account. I got the letter but it only talks about replacement of the 501's and 508.
> 
> First, are 510's going to be obsolete? I have looked at various sites and can't tell if the 510 does 8PSK or just QPSK.
> 
> ...


Hi, 510 receiver will be made obsolete as well but the are not in the first wave of changes that DISH Network is making. The way the obsolete receiver will be handled is in a passive phase now. If a problem happens that DISH Network needs to replace the receiver for, as a part of normal troubleshooting, the replacement box shipped would be a 512. Customers can choose to upgrade to HD equipment at any time, as this option does always exist. All swaps will be shipped unless a technician is scheduled as part of the troubleshooting.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

One more question for Mary or Ray. I received and installed my VIP211 upgrade to replace my purchased 508. There were instructions in the box about returning the 508 that referenced a return shipping tag. There was no return shipping tag in the box and when I called Customer Service they said that I did not have to return the 508 since I had purchased it. I just want to verify that is the correct statement. The new VIP211 is a lease unit.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Because the 508 is an outdated receiver, we do not need to have it returned. If you have any other questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Because the 508 is an outdated receiver, we do not need to have it returned. If you have any other questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.


Found this forum while googlin' about this 508 upgrade letter I just got.
Bear with me if this is answered elsewhere, I just joined the forum... found this post and figured I'd submit my questions directly.

A little background:
Many moons ago, when the 1st or 2nd gen Dish PVR's were the thing (7001 I think?), is when I joined up. It was called the 'DishPlayer'.. had the Microsoft-sourced user interface (which I loved). I paid a 'lifetime DVR' fee at that point, which appears to be coming to an end now? I get that technology changes and so on, and those old receivers were phased out. The 508 I was switched to came with no DVR fee 'as is'.. and no mention of my previous lifetime-dvr thing was ever made.

My actual dish up on the roof is the old dish-500 setup.. and it's so old you can't even read the 'dish 500' on it anymore, completely faded out!

Now then...

Does whatever new box I end up with come with whatever new sat-dish and associated cabling would be required? I am perfectly capable of installing it myself (I did my original setup and it's worked flawlessly for years, including 2 hurricanes).

I just am trying to find out what is going to be sent when I upgrade, and what I may be liable for on my own (monetarily). I.e, do I have to separately purchase a new sat-dish setup, cabling, etc... and this upgrade situation is ONLY for the receiver itself?

Thanks!,

-James


----------



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello Mary,
It appears you are the most knowledable on this topic. 
I never received a letter regarding the replacement of the 5xx receivers. I made 4 calls to Dish asking for a copy be sent to me, without success. Do you have a copy of the letter that could be attached to a response? I own a PVR 508 and my bill shows the $6 mo charged/credit for 24 months. When I inquired about replacement equipment, I was told that a tech had to come out and change the equip. I installed my own equip and surround equip. Is it possible to just have the replacement receiver shipped to me, as I am not about to let someone else disconnect my system?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doc_Monty said:


> When I inquired about replacement equipment, I was told that a tech had to come out and change the equip.


The issue here is that the replacement receiver has two tuners and if you don't have DishPro Plus switchgear, they'll have to install it along with a DPP Separator.

If you were going to do it yourself, you would have to buy and install the LNB and separator (or run a second cable to the dish).

You're getting your DVR fee credited and that's what you should expect. The upgrade, as was pointed out earlier, is not mandatory at this time.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jamesohoh7 said:


> Found this forum while googlin' about this 508 upgrade letter I just got.
> Bear with me if this is answered elsewhere, I just joined the forum... found this post and figured I'd submit my questions directly.
> 
> A little background:
> ...


The Dishplayer was a piece of junk compared to the VIP series.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It probably depends on what you decide to do. If you are upgrading to an HD receiver then you will probably need one of the new Dish 1000.4 Western Arc dishes that receives 110,119 and 129. They would undoubtedly send out a tech to do that install for you and bring the new receiver. Depending on how long you have been with Dish and your level of subscription, that may be an inexpensive upgrade. One of the Dish people online here can check your account and let you know what your options are. Unlikely they would ship you a new dish and let you install it yourself at no cost but as stated before, they can evaluate your situation and give you the options. I find that dealing with Mary or Ray or one of the others that is here on the forum is really helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Doc_Monty said:


> Hello Mary,
> It appears you are the most knowledable on this topic.
> I never received a letter regarding the replacement of the 5xx receivers. I made 4 calls to Dish asking for a copy be sent to me, without success. Do you have a copy of the letter that could be attached to a response? I own a PVR 508 and my bill shows the $6 mo charged/credit for 24 months. When I inquired about replacement equipment, I was told that a tech had to come out and change the equip. I installed my own equip and surround equip. Is it possible to just have the replacement receiver shipped to me, as I am not about to let someone else disconnect my system?


Hi, there have been no letters generated yet regarding the changing of the receivers. DISH Network did start billing accounts with the 508/501DVR's in accordance with all of our DVR receivers on 8-11. We issued credits for the 24 months to cover the changes in fees on these account. Within the next 24 months we will be replacing these receivers but we are not at that stage yet. If you would like me to review your account and advise options available at this time, please feel free to PM me your account info and I will follow-up as soon as I can. Thank you!


----------



## mikesp84 (Sep 13, 2011)

I grow frustrated with Dish. They come out with promises that are not kept. Charlie Ergen proudly promoted the 721 and 501 DVR's as having free DVR service for life. That was one of the main reasons I switched to Dish. A couple years ago Dish told me the 721 was obsolete and I would need to upgrade and a DVR fee would be applied. It was only through the help of the exec resolution team that I was able to get the fee waived. Now my two owned 501's are going to be replaced and Dish is being gracious enough to give 24 months of waiving the DVR fee. I woudl thank them but it was suppose to be free DVR on the 501's for life not until Dish replaced them due to technology. I guess I am venting as too many times people and companys make promises that are not followed through with. I must say I have been happy the help I received from the exec resolution team as they wanted to make things right. I did not like having to open my bill and once again spend 30 minutes with customer service trying to sort out why my bill had changed. Advanced notice would have been appreciated as they guy I spoke to did not have any idea of what was going on.


----------



## mikesp84 (Sep 13, 2011)

By the way--I have been with dish for 17+years so its not like I am a fair weather consumer.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

mikesp84 said:


> I woudl thank them but it was suppose to be free DVR on the 501's *for life* not until Dish replaced them due to technology. I guess I am venting as too many times people and companys make promises that are not followed through with.


Define 'life'. Your life? Dish's life? The 501's life? The MPEG technology life?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I do remember when Dish designated the 501/508 PVR's as being free of DVR fees. I do not ever recall Dish designating them as free of DVR fees for life tho. I coulda just missed that part.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Post #1 has the letter.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

mikesp84 said:


> I grow frustrated with Dish. They come out with promises that are not kept. Charlie Ergen proudly promoted the 721 and 501 DVR's as having free DVR service for life. That was one of the main reasons I switched to Dish. A couple years ago Dish told me the 721 was obsolete and I would need to upgrade and a DVR fee would be applied. It was only through the help of the exec resolution team that I was able to get the fee waived. Now my two owned 501's are going to be replaced and Dish is being gracious enough to give 24 months of waiving the DVR fee. I woudl thank them but it was suppose to be free DVR on the 501's for life not until Dish replaced them due to technology. I guess I am venting as too many times people and companys make promises that are not followed through with. I must say I have been happy the help I received from the exec resolution team as they wanted to make things right. I did not like having to open my bill and once again spend 30 minutes with customer service trying to sort out why my bill had changed. Advanced notice would have been appreciated as they guy I spoke to did not have any idea of what was going on.


Leave it to a customer to feel entitled to not have to pay something everyone else does over bs justified reasoning :nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's not get personal; discuss the topic not the posters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Inkosaurus said:


> Leave it to a customer to feel entitled to not have to pay something everyone else does over bs justified reasoning :nono2:


So, we got a motto from unofficial CSR, that's good to know who is answering you calls.

As to the company, it was real deal and promise to provide DVR service for free to get more customers into the pool. If a company stated to costomers "no fee for life" it is legal obligation.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> So, we got a motto from unofficial CSR, that's good to know who is answering you calls.
> 
> As to the company, it was real deal and promise to provide DVR service for free to get more customers into the pool. If a company stated to costomers "no fee for life" it is legal obligation.


So much for the disclaimer 'prices are subject to change *at ANY time*', eh? Sorry, there's no 'obligation' for anything. RTFFP...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps lawyers should look into breach of agreement and and false advertizement.


----------



## jad11 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh geez.. I was thinking of reactivating my old 501 receiver which bought 5 years ago. I don't need HD for my 2nd or 3rd TV. Now, I doubt that they will allow me to activate this to get free DVR service on my 501 receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to call and just ask to activate (with blind eye) - nothing to lose.


----------



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you Mary for the info,
I am unable to send you a PM until I have made 5 post to the board. I just noticed the the first post on this topic shows a letter received from Dish Network. I missed reading it at first glance. I will make a few more post, then send you a pm with my info.


----------



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

jad11 said:


> Oh geez.. I was thinking of reactivating my old 501 receiver which bought 5 years ago. I don't need HD for my 2nd or 3rd TV. Now, I doubt that they will allow me to activate this to get free DVR service on my 501 receiver.


Been here, seen it before.... My first HD receiver was a 811 with free HD reception. I was then notified that my receiver was being deactivated due to changes in the Dish Network smart card system and I would have to get a new receiver, and pay for HD channels. I opted to purchase a PVR 501,( with no monthly fee) then a PVR 508. Now here we go again. Dish claims the changes are required in order to keep up to date with new software. The 501,508 and 510 will not support the new updates. At least that is what customer service told me.


----------



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

jamesohoh7 said:


> Found this forum while googlin' about this 508 upgrade letter I just got.
> Bear with me if this is answered elsewhere, I just joined the forum... found this post and figured I'd submit my questions directly.
> 
> A little background:
> ...


James, I am in the same situation. I have installed several systems for myself and family members without any trouble. When I asked Dish Network to just ship me the 512 receiver and I would install it myself they told my that my account did not allow for that. So what is the deal, if I pay lot's of $$$ for programming that makes me more knowledgeable on doing my own install? I have been a Dish customer for several years, but have always owned/installed my own equipment.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> The Dishplayer was a piece of junk compared to the VIP series.


Thanks for your opinion, not that it was solicited or warranted, or adds one thing to the discussion... but we're all happy that you upped your post-count 

Back to the topic at hand: If Mary or a Dish rep could just plainly answer the question as to whether I need to purchase new dish + assoc. hardware to support whatever the newer boxes require, that'd be great. I'm sure the HD stuff must require new dish hardware, but what about the boxes that are the 'base-model' swap-boxes that they are offering?

I can't PM anyone yet b/c of the 5-posts rule.

If I have to buy that additional equipment, I am doing the install myself. Years ago when I had cable some ding-dong 'tech' screwed up my entertainment system config trying to plumb the cable box in to a fairly complicated setup I had. Needlessly frustrating.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It would depend of your local (if you want those).

For core SD programming, use D500 with/without existing switch.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jamesohoh7 said:


> Thanks for your opinion, not that it was solicited or warranted, or adds one thing to the discussion... but we're all happy that you upped your post-count


Let's leave the moderating to the moderators, please.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## Doc_Monty (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, jamesohoh7,

here it is in a simple nut shell.
The free replacement receiver for the 508 is NOT HD.
The replacement 512 receiver will receive channels and operate in the same manner as your old 508. Your existing antenna will work with this receiver. Will Dish Network ship one to you? Call em...ask
If you want HD channels, you need to lease or purchase a new HD receiver. You need a complete new antenna system 
(dish, lnb's, coax,switches, etc). All the parts are included in the box,
even an installation manual and tech support number.
If you want to install it yourself, purchase your equipment from a retail store, on-line, or auction site. Take it home, and install it.
Pretty simple.
Good luck,


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Doc_Monty said:


> Been here, seen it before.... My first HD receiver was a 811 with free HD reception. I was then notified that my receiver was being deactivated due to changes in the Dish Network smart card system and I would have to get a new receiver, and pay for HD channels.


The 811/381 works fine with the current smart card. The issue there was the change from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 for HD channels.


> I opted to purchase a PVR 501,( with no monthly fee) then a PVR 508. Now here we go again. Dish claims the changes are required in order to keep up to date with new software. The 501,508 and 510 will not support the new updates. At least that is what customer service told me.


:nono: It's actually to accomodate a planned change in the way the satellite signal is modulated, from QPSK to 8PSK, to be able to put more channels on the WA (EA is already 8PSK and MPEG-4). That will make legacy receivers, the 301, and the 50x line obsolete.


> The replacement 512 receiver will receive channels and operate in the same manner as your old 508. Your existing antenna will work with this receiver.


The 512 is a dual-tuner receiver (522 locked in Single Mode) and has name-based timers. The existing dish setup may or may not work, as both tuners have to be connected. That means 2 lines from the dish or switch, a DPP Twin with a Separator behind the receiver, a DPP33 or DPP44 with the Separator, or a Dish 1000.2/1000.4 with the Separator.


----------



## tmaster (Nov 8, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> DoyleS,
> 
> The 501/508 receivers are being replaced with the 512 receiver. Legacy receivers use QPSK technology. The 512 uses 8PSK, which allows a higher efficiency of bandwidth usage in transmitting our signal content to our customers. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


I received the letter called in and they said they could ship me one so I could install it but they were out of stock to call back later. I called back yesterday and was told that they have to install it and that they can not ship it to me. They also said it would be a 511. I said forget it.

I dont see why you cant ship it to me. I used to be a dealer I can install it myself.

This is why people cancel service.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There's no such thing as a 511. I call shenanigans...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The 512 is a dual-tuner receiver (522 locked in Single Mode) and has name-based timers. The existing dish setup may or may not work, as both tuners have to be connected. That means 2 lines from the dish or switch, a DPP Twin with a Separator behind the receiver, a DPP33 or DPP44 with the Separator, or a Dish 1000.2/1000.4 with the Separator.


Actually, with the 512, it will operate with only one tuner connected. It just ignores the existence of the second tuner at that point and acts similar to the 501/508/510 at that point. They changed the software to be able to do that as the 512 is being sent out as a replacement for those models of receivers on shipped RA's


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

puckwithahalo said:


> Actually, with the 512, it will operate with only one tuner connected. It just ignores the existence of the second tuner at that point and acts similar to the 501/508/510 at that point. They changed the software to be able to do that as the 512 is being sent out as a replacement for those models of receivers on shipped RA's


You only need the second sat in if you want to take advantage of Picture in Picture.


----------



## tmaster (Nov 8, 2011)

DoyleS said:


> Wow! That was quick. They have already shipped the new VIP211 to me. My 508 was starting to act a bit odd anyway. Probably knew its demise was coming.


How did you get one shipped to you?


----------



## tmaster (Nov 8, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> If you want to do a self install you may have to purchase the receiver through another venue.


Might as well buy a 625 it cost less than a 512. Do they charge extra monthly if you have a 625 on 2 tvs?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> You only need the second sat in if you want to take advantage of Picture in Picture.


Having the second satellite input connected will allow recording on one channel and viewing a different channel simultaneously.



Inkosaurus said:


> If your a high tier customer you can purchase" a 625 free of charge without a contract, and it will still be considered yours.


DISH Network will lease receivers with no equipment upgrade costs to qualified accounts with a 24 month commitment but we do not sell equipment at no charge. Any customer can purchase a receiver and have added to an account and there will be no contract involved.

**If anyone has any additional questions that have not been answered, please PM me directly and I will be happy to assist! Thank you!**


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## Micintosh (Nov 14, 2011)

I just resubscribed to dish network after being away for a few years. I still own a 501, what are my options?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Inkosaurus said:


> ..


Scaring for openness here ? You could just delete your posts - why we need to see the your dots ? What purpose you incur by this ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Micintosh said:


> I just resubscribed to dish network after being away for a few years. I still own a 501, what are my options?


Call CSR, they will told you; pretty sure they will propose 512 model to you...


----------

